# Longer boards for riding pow?



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

I am thinking of buying the Burton Fish 160cm ( for Rider Weight 160-210+lbs)or Burton No Fish board 159cm(for Rider Weight 150 - 190 lbs) . 

I will be mainly riding open bowls. A longer board gives more speed and stability?

i'm 5'9" and 155lbs(with ski wear and other stuff it would be around 160lbs).


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

no fish means no bindings... no inserts.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

walove said:


> no fish means no bindings... no inserts.


2011 Burton No Fish Snowboard Review - The House Boardshop no fish


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

kusanagi said:


> 2011 Burton No Fish Snowboard Review - The House Boardshop no fish


Not sure what you were trying to show with the link there. Walove is right. A Fish has binding inserts, a No Fish has none.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

kusanagi said:


> 2011 Burton No Fish Snowboard Review - The House Boardshop no fish


Those 2 boards are are like comparing apples to rocket ships.
You can't even ride the No fish on a groomed run to get to the powder bowl.
Were talkin' ever, you pretty much have to get dropped off by a heli or cat, or your walkin'.

This isn't the kinda board you can have as your only board, that just won't work!!!
I'm not saying don't get it, you just better be aware of what you're in for!!!

It's thrice as hard as regular snowboarding, if not tenfold.
You have to be a really good snowboarder to successfully have fun, if not 90% of the time you'll ride for 20 feet or so & eat shit.
But if you can figure it out, it's pretty fuckin' amazing.

Here is my home made Swallow tail No-board with Rocker in the nose.
I haven't tried it yet with the added Rocker nose & swallowtail.

Where the original holes on the deck are I've got longer screws with the heads filed off. 
That's the sweet spot, but with no bindings the sweet spot was farther back on the board where there isn't spikes for grip. It was rideable but you had to pull up the front end @ exactly the right time to make it over certain obstacles, if you pulled up too early it would get all squirrely, too late & over you went.

With the swallow-tail & Rocker, hopefully that will put me back on the sweet spot.
After riding one of these, the next time you get on a snowboard you won't believe how easy it is.

You can find these old shit pieces for free. The sporadic pre-drilled holes are perfect for No-boards. 
If you like to build shit, you'll have a new toy in under an hour. 

TT


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

RE: the burton fish, I am_ under the impression_ you typically downsize when you ride a true powder board, and being 155lbs a 160 fish seems a tad large. If you were grabbing a standard board, then upsizing would be the move.
If anyone can confirm or correct me that would be great.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

marcdeo said:


> RE: the burton fish, I am_ under the impression_ you typically downsize when you ride a true powder board, and being 155lbs a 160 fish seems a tad large. If you were grabbing a standard board, then upsizing would be the move.
> If anyone can confirm or correct me that would be great.


I had to google "a true powder board" because I think a lot of peoples interpretation of a true powder board differ. Back in the day, that just meant huge but not any more.

The very first hit, Powder Snowboard Reviews. I start reading & low & behold there's my new deck. The Slackcountry. 

Instant Adrenaline rush & It's pukin' on the local hills. This is killin' me, I gotta get out there. 

TT


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

kusanagi said:


> I will be mainly riding open bowls. A longer board gives more speed and stability?


TRUE )
And more float. 
And sometimes you have enough float but want more and more stability.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

you don't need to get a 160. the 156 would be fine, or the 150 fishcuit.
For wide open bowls you can look at something with a bit less taper, like the barracuda or the capita charlie slasher, ride slackcountry etc


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Do a 156 Powder Snake, Burton Con Artist, or a 157 Nitro Slash. Those are what's I wants.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

for wide open bowls, as the OP stated, the burton juice wagon would be better than the con artist (more for trees)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Eh, just depends on what ya like. Camber vs. Rocker.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

true, true:thumbsup:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Nivek, sorry to theard jack OP BUT, at my size (big) would you recommend a 171 nitro slash or a 172 ride higlife for my pow board? or maybe rossignol experience. Just been thinking which one to splurge on when i go to japan in Feb.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

oops I thought the powder no fish was a regular board.

normally I ride a salomon 156pulse. but I am getting a new board for riding wide off-piste slopes like in Chamonix or Verbier and all of them are above the tree line. So instead of maneuverability I should consider more on speed and stability? Thus getting a longer board at 159/160cm?

Would the 164Rome Notch Swallow Tailed one be good for my weight/height and the type of terrain i'm riding?
I wont be riding switch nor going to the parks with this board, and 10% of the time will be on groomers to access the off-piste area.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You will love the notch swallowtail.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

ETM I've seriously considered buying a big ass board like the highlife and making it unit a DIY swallow tail, I'm assuming it makes a massive difference compared to a non swallow tail? And at my size (6'11. 125kg) would I even need that? Ideas?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

cjcameron11 said:


> Hey Nivek, sorry to theard jack OP BUT, at my size (big) would you recommend a 171 nitro slash or a 172 ride higlife for my pow board? or maybe rossignol experience. Just been thinking which one to splurge on when i go to japan in Feb.


I need more info than "big".


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

kusanagi said:


> oops I thought the powder no fish was a regular board.
> 
> normally I ride a salomon 156pulse. but I am getting a new board for riding wide off-piste slopes like in Chamonix or Verbier and all of them are above the tree line. So instead of maneuverability I should consider more on speed and stability? Thus getting a longer board at 159/160cm?
> 
> ...


I hope you're going to take precautions if you're doing off-piste in those areas. 
If I were you I would get a Rossignol Experience. Other choices would be the jones flagship or hovercraft, or the ride berzerker. Stiff boards with nose rocker to help with pow. Riding above the tree line won't be all wide open bowls where a long swallowtail would rule. You're going to find boilerplate icy wind scoured ridges where edgehold could be the difference between life and death.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I need more info than "big".


6'11 265lbs athletic


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ETM said:


> You will love the notch swallowtail.


I just watched your Hokkaido video and that front of your board looks ridiculously long :laugh:


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Supra said:


> I hope you're going to take precautions if you're doing off-piste in those areas.
> If I were you I would get a Rossignol Experience. Other choices would be the jones flagship or hovercraft, or the ride berzerker. Stiff boards with nose rocker to help with pow. Riding above the tree line won't be all wide open bowls where a long swallowtail would rule. You're going to find boilerplate icy wind scoured ridges where edgehold could be the difference between life and death.


Yep I have the airbag with necessary gear and I will be doing the avalanche course.

boilerplate icy wind scoured ridges, Like sastrugi? Any pics?

u mean a swallow tail will make it hard to hold an edge, or hard to make subtle turns?
I thoguht of getting the swallow tail one coz it gives more stability during high speeds


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

cjcameron11 said:


> 6'11 265lbs athletic


Slash, 66 Powder Snake, 60 Fish, Siganl Epic 66, or a Bataleon Camel Toe 162.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

kusanagi said:


> Yep I have the airbag with necessary gear and I will be doing the avalanche course.
> 
> boilerplate icy wind scoured ridges, Like sastrugi? Any pics?
> 
> ...


yeah sure like sastrugi, or just plain ice. A swallow tail will not give you more stability during high speeds. A swallow tail makes it easier to turn in deep snow, since there is less surface area. 
If you are in, or trying to traverse, a 'no fall' zone you will want to have a stiff board with great edgehold. I don't know about the notch, but softish powder boards are not what you want.

btw an airbag will not protect you from rocks


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Slash, 66 Powder Snake, 60 Fish, Siganl Epic 66, or a Bataleon Camel Toe 162.


All those boards look sweet, my only worry is the length, seeing as i have a berzerker in 165, i was thinking i needed a board that was longer (in the 170's) for just straight up pow board. I guess im a bit worried about having enough float in Japan pow.

I can get a 2012 slash 171cm for just under $500. Im just worried i could get a better board for similar price, not asking for a decision, just some insight on whats best for me.

After all i took your advice on the berzerker and fucken love it!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

When it comes to pow the shape is as important as the size. The shorter ones on my list have more setback and more taper. If where you're going is flatter definitely go for the less tapered and longer ones. If you're worried about speed in the deep then that Slash will keep you going a little better than the shorter ones. Basically they will all keep you up, the bigger they are the better they'll deal with lower grades.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for that, i think i'm going to pull the trigger on the slash, i like the board, its a good length and as you pointed out it will keep some more speed which is what i was actually concerned about. As Japan is deep and can be quite flat i think it also suits that type of terrain. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Slash, 66 Powder Snake, 60 Fish, Siganl Epic 66, or a Bataleon Camel Toe 162.


Sorry nivek but thats way too small for japan for a guy of his size.
Seriously think 180 or close to. There are boards out there built for big guys, you wont get anyone on here recommending them though cause most of them are half your size and weight.
You wouldnt wear the shoe of someone with a foot half your size, you shouldnt be riding their board either.
You will be able to throw a 180 around like most people throw a 155 so dont stress it.
Go look at the prior website. Fissile-spearhead.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> I just watched your Hokkaido video and that front of your board looks ridiculously long :laugh:


Its just a 172 with 100mm setback.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

ETM said:


> You will love the notch swallowtail.





ETM said:


> Sorry nivek but thats way too small for japan for a guy of his size.
> Seriously think 180 or close to. There are boards out there built for big guys, you wont get anyone on here recommending them though cause most of them are half your size and weight.
> You wouldnt wear the shoe of someone with a foot half your size, you shouldnt be riding their board either.
> You will be able to throw a 180 around like most people throw a 155 so dont stress it.
> Go look at the prior website. Fissile-spearhead.


Noted and have started the search, I looked at gentemstick but they are seriously expensive, I'll keep looking!!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Also the libtech birdman 180 is a great board. Do you have a preference for camber or rocker?


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahhh good question, i pretty much rode mervin till this year when i switched to a berzerker and i am so fucken sold on their hybrid shape, i seriously looked into getting the highlife and making a DIY swallow tail like you did.

Since i dont believe they come any bigger than a 171 i figured it wasnt worth doing that. SO anyways in answer to the question i was kinda hoping flat based or slight camber, i think i might be done with rocker. But could look into hybrids also


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> Ahhh good question, i pretty much rode mervin till this year when i switched to a berzerker and i am so fucken sold on their hybrid shape, i seriously looked into getting the highlife and making a DIY swallow tail like you did.
> 
> Since i dont believe they come any bigger than a 171 i figured it wasnt worth doing that. SO anyways in answer to the question i was kinda hoping flat based or slight camber, i think i might be done with rocker. But could look into hybrids also


Both these priors come in a 178 and have camber with an awesome rocker nose profile, they will absolutely destroy it in japan for you. I would love to own them both and cut swallowtails in them lol.

Spearhead Snowboard Model For big mountain powder From Prior Snowboards | Powder Snowboard | Big Mountain Snowboard | Whistler BC| Freeride Snowboard 
Fissile Snowboard Model From Prior Snowboards | Powder Snowboard | Whistler BC Canada


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Theres also this but I would have to see a side on pic of the nose profile as neversummers tend to have a short sharp upturn which isnt the best for planing in deep powder. They wont ship it to oz either so you have to play games to get it.

Never Summer Salty Peaks Collaboration Swallowtail #2 at Salty Peaks


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link, i was actually looking at the fissile as you posted, looks like a sweet board. I actually like that you can customise the graphics. I also am looking at venture boards too.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah not a fan of that NS deck. Prior is in the front right now.....


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Probably look at the sidecut radius of your current board and match it to either the fissile or the spearhead.
Fissile is small at 6.5 and the spearhead is 10.0 so its a huge difference.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

How do i tell the difference between them? I attached a photo showing the sidecut of my berzerker, really dont know how to read into it.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Seems it has a multi sidecut radius which starts at 10.2 so the spearhead will ride more like the bezerker than the fissile.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Slash, 66 Powder Snake, 60 Fish, Siganl Epic 66, or a Bataleon Camel Toe 162.


65cm boards for 265 lbs? Kidding? This will work only on a steeper angles. If he find a a flatter area, what then? 



ETM said:


> Sorry nivek but thats way too small for japan for a guy of his size.
> Seriously think 180 or close to. There are boards out there built for big guys, you wont get anyone on here recommending them though cause most of them are half your size and weight.
> You wouldnt wear the shoe of someone with a foot half your size, you shouldnt be riding their board either.
> You will be able to throw a 180 around like most people throw a 155 so dont stress it.
> Go look at the prior website. Fissile-spearhead.


I second that. 

I got a 180cm Incline for this season. That more that i need with my 220-230ls, but longer boards are fun, and super edge-hold is what i need.



ETM said:


> Seems it has a multi sidecut radius which starts at 10.2 so the spearhead will ride more like the bezerker than the fissile.


usually radius starts at smaller numbers and goes bigger on a tail...



cjcameron11 said:


> Yeah not a fan of that NS deck. Prior is in the front right now.....


Check out donek.
Shaun build mostly alpine boards, but have some freeride models. They're as good as Prior, and you can get any length, width and flex. The board is cutom build for your weight, and they cost a bit less then Prior.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

TLN said:


> usually radius starts at smaller numbers and goes bigger on a tail...
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I worded that poorly, The average of those 3 radii is 8.8. I would err on the larger side and go the 10.0 rather than down to 6.5 which will be too hooky for the big fella IMO.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

True. 
In Pow it doesn't make much sense. Check out furberg boards, they have radius like 20m on a 176 model which are for 170-210lbs or so. And people say it's easy to turn and fun to ride. 
And keep in mind, once you have enough skills, you can turn shorter then specs says.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok Yep understand it now, smaller the number the tighter the turning and more nimble it is, correct?

Will look into donek as well, I have sometime I really do some research as I'm not going till late jan 2013, ETM you'll be there then right? Fairly certain I'm going Niseiko and Rusustsu for 10 days.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have checked the furbergs out, not a fan personally.
The radius doesnt matter in pow but you do spend a fair amount of time bombing groomers to get to the pow so its handy to have a board that handles well on hardpack aswell.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> Ok Yep understand it now, smaller the number the tighter the turning and more nimble it is, correct?.


 you got it




cjcameron11 said:


> Will look into donek as well, I have sometime I really do some research as I'm not going till late jan 2013, ETM you'll be there then right? Fairly certain I'm going Niseiko and Rusustsu for 10 days.


Yeah I will be based at rusutsu from jan 21. Ill have a decent quiver of boards so you can test out what Ive been playing with.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

cjcameron11 said:


> Ok Yep understand it now, smaller the number the tighter the turning and more nimble it is correct?


Smaller radius - tighter turns, less stable at higher speed.
Bigger radius - bigger turns, super stable at high speed.

Keep in mind that that radius is true for non-drifting turns in hardpack or so.
You can turn any board in tighter radius with some drifting(i dont know exact term, hope you understand what i mean) and with losing some speed, and moment of force. 
In powder you can turn tighter that listed and it'd be fun.

So don't avoid bigger radius. For example boardercross decks have 14m with 163 cm length.



ETM said:


> I have checked the furbergs out, not a fan personally.
> The radius doesnt matter in pow but you do spend a fair amount of time bombing groomers to get to the pow so its handy to have a board that handles well on hardpack aswell.


true =)
That's why i got my donek. You can check the quiver on a last page in "12-13 setup" thread =)


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

TLN said:


> You can turn any board in tighter radius with some drifting(*i dont know exact term, hope you understand what i mean*) =)


Skidded turn


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet I plan on being there similar time with a mate of mine, probably be in rusutsu for 4 of the 10 days.

Yeah didn't like the ferberg and would rather a board I can use on groomers when going back in. I'll keep searching but I'm really digging that prior.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Supra said:


> yeah sure like sastrugi, or just plain ice. A swallow tail will not give you more stability during high speeds. A swallow tail makes it easier to turn in deep snow, since there is less surface area.
> If you are in, or trying to traverse, a 'no fall' zone you will want to have a stiff board with great edgehold. I don't know about the notch, but softish powder boards are not what you want.
> 
> btw an airbag will not protect you from rocks


Would the Rome Notch be too much for 30cm -50cm powder
Then what element provides the stability during high speed? Higher stiffness? Longer boards?
The swallow tail is more more speed? or easier turns in chest deep powder?

a stiff board with great edgehold, for instance?? Burton fish? Burton family tree cheetah?
btw whats Nug Raduction that lets you downsize the board?


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

kusanagi said:


> Would the Rome Notch be too much for 30cm -50cm powder
> Then what element provides the stability during high speed? Higher stiffness? Longer boards?
> The swallow tail is more more speed? or easier turns in chest deep powder?


30cm of snow it's still almountain =)) heh
Rome notch will be fine, but i'd try to find something different for that sum.

I've never tried the swallowtail, but i will this or next year, and buy one.
But as i understand the physics, the stablilty comes from longer effective edge. The longer the edge, the faster you can go, that works everywhere. 
You need stiffer tail and softer nose. Softer nose will bend and float up onto the snow, and the stiffer tail will tend to sank down. Also this slash helps to keep tail longer but with smaller square, this makes edges longer, but tail sinks and let the nose go up.

All of this results in higher speeds, more stability and flotation. If you can keep your weight on a front foot you can turn something like Undertaker 185 or 198 in pow quite quickly.



kusanagi said:


> a stiff board with great edgehold, for instance?? Burton fish? Burton family tree cheetah?
> btw whats Nug Raduction that lets you downsize the board?


NO =)
You gotta take a look at Never Summer Raptor, NS Summt (for pow), Prior Pow-stick, Prior BX(tons of edge hold, really), Apo swallowtail etc...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

kusanagi said:


> I am thinking of buying the Burton Fish 160cm ( for Rider Weight 160-210+lbs)or Burton No Fish board 159cm(for Rider Weight 150 - 190 lbs) .
> 
> I will be mainly riding open bowls. A longer board gives more speed and stability?
> 
> i'm 5'9" and 155lbs(with ski wear and other stuff it would be around 160lbs).



consider this one too....The lower one. Jeremy Jones Hovercraft 156 (effective like a 171) can't wait to test it.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Supra said:


> btw an airbag will not protect you from rocks




so I should get sth else instead of the airbag??


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

TLN said:


> 30cm of snow it's still almountain =)) heh
> Rome notch will be fine, but i'd try to find something different for that sum.
> 
> I've never tried the swallowtail, but i will this or next year, and buy one.
> ...



Thanks for the detailed explanation:laugh:

Yeah 30cm isnt totally backcountry. But I will be snowboarding in such terrain 90% of the time. I want a powder board instead of an all mt one for more surfy feel 
So the surfy feel would be swallow tail> Fish> pin tail, according to their surface areas? (provided that they have the same nose size)

Would a board with too wide waist length (shoe size 8.5US and 26.2cm board waist)be a disadvantage? Like usually we use the base rather than the edges when riding powder.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

kusanagi said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation:laugh:
> 
> Yeah 30cm isnt totally backcountry. But I will be snowboarding in such terrain 90% of the time. I want a powder board instead of an all mt one for more surfy feel
> *So the surfy feel would be swallow tail> Fish> pin tail, according to their surface areas? (provided that they have the same nose size)*
> ...


No. Swallowtail's and pintail are made that way - so they sink in snow, because of a smaller surface. This makes your nose go up. 
I bet most surfy feel you get with furberg, lib tech banana hammock, Fawcett boards, That's reverse sidecut. I haven't tried, but this looks like most surfy feel.

Then Fish tail, as i think it's tail won't sink as swallow or pintail.
Swallowtails are made for faster speed, so as pintails. Swallowtails are the best for powder, no doubt. But you better ride bigger open areas on this.

Board width is no problem i think. But with 8.5 i'd personaly go for narrower board. Longer means more edge with the same surface


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

and at 5ft9,155lbs. my ideal length would be?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

kusanagi said:


> and at 5ft9,155lbs. my ideal length would be?


you can easily ride any of the standard pow boards available. I would be looking at the cheetah if i were you.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ETM said:


> Both these priors come in a 178 and have camber with an awesome rocker nose profile, they will absolutely destroy it in japan for you. I would love to own them both and cut swallowtails in them lol.
> 
> Spearhead Snowboard Model For big mountain powder From Prior Snowboards | Powder Snowboard | Big Mountain Snowboard | Whistler BC| Freeride Snowboard
> Fissile Snowboard Model From Prior Snowboards | Powder Snowboard | Whistler BC Canada


Well this may be a bit of a long shot, but... I've used my magical Craigslist powers to conjure you up a Brand New Prior Spearhead Snowboard. It is a 178cm. Does $375 work for you?

Here's the long-shot, you have to convince whoever is selling it, to sell & ship it to you. It's @ its home in Whistler.

Still though, you might end up savin' some $$$$.
I'd hurry too, shit like this doesn't last long.

Good luck.

TT

BRAND NEW EPIC POWDER BOARD!!!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn thats a good buy


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

kusanagi said:


> so I should get sth else instead of the airbag??


a snowboard with good edgehold so you don't fall


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Uh Hell yeah, I'll contact them right now to ask what shipping might be, also my wife is from Louisiana do might just buy and ship it there! Thanks a lot mate much appreciated!


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

IDK why he calls it EPIC POWDER... 
Check out this: *** Snowboard the Undertaker ***

I've mailed seller, but i suggest once i get this in Kazachstan it'd cost me $500...


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

TLN said:


> IDK why he calls it EPIC POWDER...
> Check out this: *** Snowboard the Undertaker ***
> 
> I've mailed seller, but i suggest once i get this in Kazachstan it'd cost me $500...


UH UH its mine its mine hahahahaha

Damn, bidding war maybe? ill see what they say about shipping first lol

AND just realised u werent talking about the Prior! GOOD cos thats what i want!


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Supra said:


> a snowboard with good edgehold so you don't fall


I see. For instance I have various powder boards in front of me, how can I tell which one has good edgehold?


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

ETM said:


> you can easily ride any of the standard pow boards available. I would be looking at the cheetah if i were you.


cheetah has a 257mm waist, too wide for a 8.5US?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> UH UH its mine its mine hahahahaha
> 
> Damn, bidding war maybe? ill see what they say about shipping first lol
> 
> AND just realised u werent talking about the Prior! GOOD cos thats what i want!


They're going to ship it?

TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

kusanagi said:


> cheetah has a 257mm waist, too wide for a 8.5US?


A little by normal standards for on piste riding , or we could call it nug raduction and then its a new tech feature ;-)


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

timmytard said:


> They're going to ship it?
> 
> TT


Nah who knows, i emailed the person asking if it were possible, said i was genuinely interested not some shit kicker bullshitting them. SO we will see what they say (or if they even get back to me).


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Quick question and update.....Ive been in contact with Prior and had quite a few emails back and forth. Basically they have said the Spearhead is the best choice as its already wide enough, the Fissile would have to be made wider at a cost of $150.

ANYWAYS, the person i spoke to said i should really be looking at the 172cm and NOT the 178cm as it is quite a substantial step up from my current 165 and previous 169. They said i might find it hard to adjust to the big step up in length. They know my height and weight.

So i thought i would get your thoughts on this, what do you guys reckon?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> Quick question and update.....Ive been in contact with Prior and had quite a few emails back and forth. Basically they have said the Spearhead is the best choice as its already wide enough, the Fissile would have to be made wider at a cost of $150.
> 
> ANYWAYS, the person i spoke to said i should really be looking at the 172cm and NOT the 178cm as it is quite a substantial step up from my current 165 and previous 169. They said i might find it hard to adjust to the big step up in length. They know my height and weight.
> 
> So i thought i would get your thoughts on this, what do you guys reckon?


Is the only reason they said 172 because of the substantial step up?

You're a monster, I had a Never Summer Legacy 174W, usually rode about a 162 @ the time. It took all of 30 seconds to get used to. I weigh in @ about 170-80lbs, just under 6 feet & I rock a pair of size 9 boots.

The jump you'll be doing isn't as bad as a regular width 162 to a 174W, & I didn't have any problems.

You're like 12 feet tall & 400lbs, I don't think your going have any trouble getting used to & throwing around a 178.

If you owned a 169, the 172 will feel pretty much the same.

What else do you have in your quiver? 

This is for powder right?

TT

So, no luck with the $375 Prior?
I was hoping you were going to want me to grab it for you.
There is a board there I wouldn't mind grabbing, but can't justify the drive.
But.... If I'm already there, then I might just have to @ least check it out.

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't let this, happen to you!!

TT


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Is the only reason they said 172 because of the substantial step up?
> 
> You're a monster, I had a Never Summer Legacy 174W, usually rode about a 162 @ the time. It took all of 30 seconds to get used to. I weigh in @ about 170-80lbs, just under 6 feet & I rock a pair of size 9 boots.
> 
> ...


I was riding 167 wide board, then upgraded to 174 NS legacy-R. No problems at all, even easier to turn and fun to ride.
Now i got Donek 180 with 28cm waist, standing next to me. And i bet i will have no problems with it at all.

It depends on what you gonna get: float in powder or stability on a hardpack. You can actually get both =)
But for float you need super-big and wide board for 400lbs, and for stability it gotta be suuper stiff. Don't avoid big boards: they're fun =)


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Haha nah I'm 265 not 400lbs, I want it for float in powder I don't need it for groomers as I have a ride berzerker 165w as my quiver killer, had a riders choice and t rice and skunk ape but got rid of them all, love the ride so now I need a powder board.

Yes the only reason they gave me was for the jump up from 165 to 178 would be difficult, to me it doesn't sound too bad.

Yeah the guy wouldn't contact me at first and then said he wouldn't sell it to me, so I said fuck it! 

Haha nice pic!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> Quick question and update.....Ive been in contact with Prior and had quite a few emails back and forth. Basically they have said the Spearhead is the best choice as its already wide enough, the Fissile would have to be made wider at a cost of $150.
> 
> ANYWAYS, the person i spoke to said i should really be looking at the 172cm and NOT the 178cm as it is quite a substantial step up from my current 165 and previous 169. They said i might find it hard to adjust to the big step up in length. They know my height and weight.
> 
> So i thought i would get your thoughts on this, what do you guys reckon?


dude seriously dont be scared of the 178. If you get the 172 for powder you will be used to it in 5 seconds and wishing you got the 178 for eternity.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I actually want the 178 I figure the 172 is too close to what I ride anyway, I just got confused when the board makers themselves told me to look at the 172, but glad you guys think the 178, makes me sure I was on the right track with the 178


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I had the pleasure of fondling a carbon spearhead 180 splitboard, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

That Prior was down to $340 today.

Shipping can't be more than $150, $200 tops.

I'm sure there has to be an Aussie around here that has done this.

You should be able to get an exact figure.

TT


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

I've emailed him again, #3 email so let's see if he replies, I think he reckons I'm trying to scam him or something


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> I've emailed him again, #3 email so let's see if he replies, I think he reckons I'm trying to scam him or something


Lots of yanks seem to think anyone from outside the US is a scammer for some reason. 
What a scam though, you pay him and then hope he sends it. You could make millions with that one.

Ive spent literally tens of thousands of dollars in the US buying car parts and from my experience a phone call is the ice breaker, once you speak to them they tend to trust you and realise you are serious. 
__________________


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

maybe i need to do that, cos $450 is a lot better than 1k!!!!!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> maybe i need to do that, cos $450 is a lot better than 1k!!!!!


Its worth a try but if he isnt keen on the idea or you dont trust him just write it off, you dont want to lose $450 trying to save $550. Sometimes its cheaper to just pay the money.
Call him, see how it goes and use your gut instinct. Even with paypal security he can still fuck you if he wants by sending some old shit board or even just by taking months to get a refund out of him/paypal, Ive had that happen but always got my money in the end.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

You can always use a freight forwarders. 
I live in KAzachstan and easily get a boards from US. PM me if assistance needed.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> maybe i need to do that, cos $450 is a lot better than 1k!!!!!


Uh... yup.

You haven't called him? He has his number right in the add, I might think you were trying to scam me too if, it clearly states in the add "CALL or TEXT".

But the person keeps sending emails(X3) & they are in Australia.

Dude you need to call that guy, or you are not going to get that board. Have your plan of attack ready for when you explain to him how it's all going to work.

You just have to make it sound so smooth he can't help but agree.

Chop chop

TT


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

TLN said:


> You can always use a freight forwarders.
> I live in KAzachstan and easily get a boards from US. PM me if assistance needed.


Who do you use mate? Im gettin a board sent from the US to UK.. 220 bucks!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Uh... yup.
> 
> You haven't called him? He has his number right in the add, I might think you were trying to scam me too if, it clearly states in the add "CALL or TEXT".
> 
> ...


Yeah i did text, he got back to me and said nah he wasn't interested in selling to Aus as it was too much hassle. Ahh well ill just have to keep an eye out until Jan before i head to Japow!

Appreciate the help dude, much help!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> Yeah i did text, he got back to me and said nah he wasn't interested in selling to Aus as it was too much hassle. Ahh well ill just have to keep an eye out until Jan before i head to Japow!
> 
> Appreciate the help dude, much help!


Hey, I sent you another pm.

You should be able to figure it out, where only the ups guy touches the money & the board.

When the board is in the ups guys hands, he hands over the money.
You don't pay until you get a tracking number.

I'm getting the impression, that you must think this is some sort of scam because I've given you a few ways to get this done & you haven't.

TT


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nah I've never heard of the ups thing but I'm sure you're not talking bs, I spoke with the guy via email this arvo and he said he wouldn't ship it to me in Aus and was unsure if he wanted to sell it to a international. My mate in Fernie will be able to pick it up as he will be In whistler but I don't know if he will actually ship it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I figure somebody's probably waiting for me to chime in on this thread. Don't be afraid of a big board. There, I said it. 

@ Cameron, if this board doesn't work out for you, keep an eye on Priors website in the spring. They might have some demo boards and/or extra stock on sale. I've met the builder and he seems like a decent guy...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I made a bit more progress today with my 180 swallowtail, core and top sheet below.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

That looks sick dude, keep posting updates and pics!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah I will do man.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cjcameron11 said:


> Nah I've never heard of the ups thing but I'm sure you're not talking bs, I spoke with the guy via email this arvo and he said he wouldn't ship it to me in Aus and was unsure if he wanted to sell it to a international. My mate in Fernie will be able to pick it up as he will be In whistler but I don't know if he will actually ship it.


Use Western Union or similar. That way the money is electronically transferred to a chosen location and can be picked pu by the other person when they present ID and quote a reference number which you will provide to them. They may have to answer a test question as well, though not all locations require this.

Have the money electronically sent to ups.
I can call the guy & without mentioning your name get him to meet me very close to ups.
Once we are both @ the designated meeting place it's as good as yours.
He can't back out once I'm able to physically touch it, I won't let him.

If he wants money for it he'll have to come inside ups. You can make sure your money doesn't get given out until the ups guy has the board.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/16/Fr-voila.ogg

TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha youre a funny cunt man. 
You would have to pack the board in a cardboard slip or something though or it will get banged up


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ETM said:


> Haha youre a funny cunt man.
> You would have to pack the board in a cardboard slip or something though or it will get banged up


Ya, good call. I could bring one from home. Might have to modify one, that's a big ass board.

Isn't that audio awesome!! Fuck did that ever make me laugh, I love it.

TT


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Richie67 said:


> Who do you use mate? Im gettin a board sent from the US to UK.. 220 bucks!


I use meest company. one pair of decks - 101 bucks, and second (with 180 donek) for 110. If more then two decks in package - i pay customs fee, otherwise - no taxes.
You can really find a way to send a board. 220 is too much.


----------

